# What not to miss at OBX



## mikeyg (Jun 30, 2007)

) Were staying at KDH 7/14 - 7/21.  with 2 boys 10& 12. We have never been here before. Any help with things to do, places to see, good restaurants would be appreciated   Thanks,  Mike


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 30, 2007)

1) The Lost Colony outdoor drama in Manteo
2) climb Jockey's Ridge, the highest sand dune on the east coast, and a state park
3) Wright Brothers National Historic Site
4) Lost Colony National Historic Site
5) climb a lighthouse or two; The Currituck lighthouse at Corolla and the Hatteras lighthouse on Hatteras Island can be climbed, and the Bodie Island lighthouse south of Nags Head has a nice museum in the old keepers quarters but cannot be climbed.  There is also a reproduction of a marsh lighthouse in Manteo.  The oldest and smallest of the historic lighthouses, Ocracoke lighthouse cannot be climbed and has no museum.
6) take a day trip and ride the ferry to Ocracoke island, and stroll through quaint Ocracoke village
7) Graveyard of the Atlantic museum on Hatteras Island.  You might also visit a few shipwrecks, but the remains of them are fairly sparse.
8) Festival Park museum and historic ship replica ''Elizabeth II'' in Manteo
9) North Carolina Aquarium in Manteo


----------



## RonB (Jun 30, 2007)

Go on a kayak tour - any of the outdoor/sports shops can arrange one. Go on the sound side - it's not very deep and therefore safe. Kids really like this.
Ron


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 30, 2007)

RonB said:


> Go on a kayak tour - any of the outdoor/sports shops can arrange one. Go on the sound side - it's not very deep and therefore safe. Kids really like this.
> Ron



The jet skis are popular on the sound, as well.  There are several rental places on the causeway from Nags Head to Manteo.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hangliding at Jockey Ridge State Park,the kids will love it. We did this last year.

http://www.kittyhawk.com/hanggliding/introduction.cfm

http://www.dirtydickscrabs.com/index.htm  highway 12 location near KDH

http://outerbankstours.com/wildhorsesafari   Corolla Wild Horses

On the drive down close to OBX there are wonderful family farms with fresh fruits and veggies 5 times the size of the ones back east. Peach,strawberry and apple cider,pies,giant strawberries. I am not starving thinking about it. I think it was hwy 158 heading south. There are 3-5 places you can stop. SO bring the cooler with you.

 KDH building shingle exteriors can look dark due to the sea. Corolla area is ony 20 yrs old so it is an entire different feel lighter colors both good but different. We had a great time at Golden Strand.


----------



## bestbuyer (Jun 30, 2007)

We have vacationed in Duck for the last 15 years (not going this year, unfortunately).  Have always rented a large beach house on the water for the week with 2 other families.  You will love it!  Wish we were going again!  Be prepared for heavy traffic into the state of NC from VA.  Don't know if you're planning on going over the Chesapeake (sp?) Bridge, but cool for the kids.  The drive through the state of VA is boring so we usually go through Delaware.  Don't even know if you said you were driving or flying?  Drive from MA will take approx. 12 1/2 hrs. with no traffic.  We usually leave at 4am and are happy to get to Duck by 5pm.  Most houses you can't gain access until 4pm anyway.  It is lousy to lose a day travelling.  Flew into Newport News from Logan last year just to try flying vs. driving after all these years.  Nice quick trip....picked up a car rental at Newport News from there and took just over 2 hours to get to Duck.  Kill Devil Hills is just further south.  

I would definitely recommend going north up to Duck or Corolla during your stay.  I do prefer the north end of the OBX better.  I would do your restaurant search NOW and call for reservations if they'll take them.  Most places have an extremely LONG wait otherwise, and with kids it can be brutual...especially in Duck and Corolla.

Be careful of the surf as it can be strong.  Big waves too!  Great kite flying on the beach!

Have fun.
Michele


----------



## BigAl_50 (Jul 2, 2007)

For a neat place to eat in Manteo is Big Al's; it's decorated in 50's style and the food is good and resonably priced.  Just down the road in Manteo; you can park and walk along the marina and visit the shops there.  There is also a couple of charter boats that'll take you on a two hour tour of the sound and there is also half day fishing trip leave from here and other loctions in the area.  Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## NTHC (Jul 2, 2007)

You have gotten some great info already, but last year we did a Segway(I think that is the correct spelling) tour in Corolla that was lots of fun.  My son and his friend were both 16 so I don't remember if younger kids can go.  It books up fast so call ahead or as soon as you get there. Riding jet skis in the sound is fun as well. We always negotiate on pricing, but we typical go the first week of June.  I am not sure they will do that in the middle of the season, but it may be worth a shot.

Have a great time!

Cindy


----------



## Jeni (Jul 2, 2007)

We live about 2 hours from OBX and we go down about 6+ times per year.  Usually we rent an oceanfront home for 1-2 weeks in Corolla or Duck.  If you have "babysitters" coming with you, some nice places for a romantic evening are:

The Blue Point (Duck)
Elizabeth's (Duck)
Penquin Isle (Nags Head)- plan it so you have a drink and go watch the sunset before going to your table

There are some great suggestions on here.  My addition would be if your boys like to fish, take them surf fishing, or out on a charter.  You can also go down to Pirate's Cove or Oregon Inlet between 3-4pm and see what the boats are bringing in for the day.

If you are looking for a good, local breakfast, Sam and Omie's is the place, across from Jeanette's Pier in Nags Head.  Another place that serves up some good food and attracts locals and tourists is The Black Pelican.

If you go to The Lost Colony drama, take LOTS of bug spray.  

Have a great time!

Jeni


----------



## CabinGirl (Jul 2, 2007)

Ditto on the Sam & Omie's (MP 15) and Ocracoke ferry. 

Also, the Aquarium in Manteo someone mentioned earlier is a great way to spend a few hours on a rainy day or if you just get tired of the sun. Also, they opened up a nice YMCA (MP 10ish) a few years ago w/ a big skatepark. Your kids sound like the right age to enjoy that. Not really "tourist-y" but a change if you need it!

Have a nice trip.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 3, 2007)

Restaurants:

Windmill Point
Black Pelican
Sam 'n Omies
Awful Arthurs


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 3, 2007)

More restaurants:

Goombays
Tortugas Lie
Mama Kwans
Sandwiches at Stop n' Shop (Exxon)
Nags Head Fishing Pier
Collington Cafe


----------



## Jeni (Jul 3, 2007)

If Basnight's Lone Cedar has been rebuilt since the fire (it was on the causeway heading to Manteo), that is an excellent little find too.


----------



## bigrick (Jul 3, 2007)

When we went last year the only thing we knew was there besides sand, sun, and beaches, was the Kitty Hawk site.  We traipsed around there enough one day and had plenty of time to do other things that day.

We rented bicycles in Manteo and rode all over that area, out to Fort Raleigh, over by the airport, and anywhere else our hearts desired.  The small, local movie theater in Manteo was fantastic!  The local owner greeted everyone coming to his theater.  Current, first run movies for $5!  Popcorn and candy at similar low prices.

We climbed several lighthouses.  We checked out several timeshare properties in case we ever decide to buy in the area.

In our quest to climb the northern lighthouse we cruised up the road until we hit sand.  No warning signs and lots of tire tracks in the sand.  So we went for it.  Four car lengths later we had a new rental home on the beach!  We met some really nice people from VA Beach who spent a fair amount of time getting us back on the pavement but we repaid them later that week over dinner at the Azalea Inn.  Great pizza and Greek food and everything else.  For a surprisingly good taste treat, try the German chocolate cake drink!  Think of it.  We had Italitan and German and mostly Greek concoctions all in this one lively place!  The Azalea Inn became our resupply stop every time we are in the Wmsburg/VA Beach/OBX area!  A lot of good fortune came to us from venturing out onto the beach with our car that day!

I heartily recommend finding new adventures every time you travel.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 3, 2007)

Jeni said:


> If Basnight's Lone Cedar has been rebuilt since the fire (it was on the causeway heading to Manteo), that is an excellent little find too.



The exterior of the new building is nearing completion, but I haven't heard how long it will be until they are reopen.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 3, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> The exterior of the new building is nearing completion, but I haven't heard how long it will be until they are reopen.



Thanks Carolinian...I can taste the Sea Bass now!  Same location?


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 3, 2007)

Jeni said:


> Thanks Carolinian...I can taste the Sea Bass now!  Same location?



Yes, the same place on the causeway.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 3, 2007)

Whalehead Club in Corolla is a neat historic house to tour.  It is right across from the the Currituck Lighthouse.

http://www.corollaguide.com/attractions.htm#whalehead

For casual dining add in Howard's pub on Ocracoke island.

Greg


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the great INFO, please keep it coming. TUGER'S really are the best.     Mike


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 15, 2007)

Jeni said:


> If Basnight's Lone Cedar has been rebuilt since the fire (it was on the causeway heading to Manteo), that is an excellent little find too.



While it is now reopened, there are lots of questions about the fire, which has been determined to be arson, fueled by an intentionally severed gas line. Investigating agencies have refused to make public a report as required by law in arson incidents.  Apparently, the owner, a prominent politician, is not considered a suspect.


----------

